# Looking for Orlando timeshare



## shalomy (Oct 12, 2016)

I am looking for a timeshare rental in Orlando starting 11/23 for one week or 10 days. Please send any offer by email shalomy@hotmail.com

Thank you!


----------



## Seaport104 (Oct 16, 2016)

shalomy said:


> I am looking for a timeshare rental in Orlando starting 11/23 for one week or 10 days. Please send any offer by email shalomy@hotmail.com
> 
> Thank you!



1BR Marriott harbour lake 11/23-12/1 (8 nights) for $800. Sent you a message as well yesterday.


----------

